# Xbox 360 vs Playstation 3



## 3rdking (Oct 15, 2007)

I honestly am a 360 freak i own one and i love it to death. I think that everything about 360 is beter then PS3 including GRAPHIX!

Opps! In last question i added PS3 to 360. My Bad


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Prefer the 360 myself, better range of exclusive's and superior online options..
The systems reliability lets it down though

You cant really ask the question "which has better graphics?"
That all depends on the game your playing


----------



## 3rdking (Oct 15, 2007)

[quote name='Devon Amazon' date='Dec 9 2007, 09:47 AM' post='2079829']
Prefer the 360 myself, better range of exclusive's and superior online options..
The systems reliability lets it down though

You cant really ask the question "which has better graphics?"
That all depends on the game your playing
[/q

When I Say Wich has better Graphics im talking about the system in general.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

I think xbox 360 is better as far as games go, online, etc. But like devon amazon said, its not as reliable as the ps3.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

You give Xbox 360 owners (and the literate) everywhere a bad name.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

I've never played the Xbox360.

I went from a Sega Genesis to a PS-3 so it got my vote.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

whats an Xbox 360 PS3?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

RockinTimbz said:


> whats an Xbox 360 PS3?



















I've had every system at one time or another but my favourite is the 360 and I've been a fan of Xbox since the first one came out.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Do we need another one of these freaking threads? Do a search and read thru one of the 1000 of these already posted threads if you wanna know what everyone thinks


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

360


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

BlackSunshine said:


> Do we need another one of these freaking threads? Do a search and read thru one of the 1000 of these already posted threads if you wanna know what everyone thinks


Well I haven't been on this site a 1000 times yet and by the way what does everyone say?


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

360 ftw!!


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

I have a xbox360 but I find myself playing the Nintendo WII more.

Hater


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Hater said:


> I have a xbox360 but I find myself playing the Nintendo WII more.
> 
> Hater


----------



## piranha303 (May 7, 2006)

ps3 is garbage, waste of money AND ITS ONLINE GAMING BLOWS, HALO 3 ALL THE WAY MY NIGGYS


----------



## Citizen (Sep 29, 2006)

I own both and they both have strong points. The 360 has Halo 3 which gives it a 1up in the "better games" category. The 360's current online functionality is alot better than the PS3, but when Sony Home is implemented this will no longer be the case. As for which is a better overall system id HAVE to say PS3. For the price you get a larger hardrive, a web browser, rechargeable controllers, included wireless networking (which is better than even the aftermarket one for the 360), and the single deciding factor the Bluray player. If I had to give one up my 360 would go before my PS3 in a heartbeat.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Citizen said:


> I own both and they both have strong points. The 360 has Halo 3 which gives it a 1up in the "better games" category. The 360's current online functionality is alot better than the PS3, but when Sony Home is implemented this will no longer be the case. As for which is a better overall system id HAVE to say PS3. For the price you get a larger hardrive, a web browser, rechargeable controllers, included wireless networking (which is better than even the aftermarket one for the 360), and the single deciding factor the Bluray player. If I had to give one up my 360 would go before my PS3 in a heartbeat.


If I want a blue ray player I'll go and buy one as opposed to buying a system over another for that extra option. Game consoles have a life span of about 3-4 years until their next generation comes out I want my blue ray capabilities to go further than that and besides you buy a system for the gaming quality, a brand that is committed to game play not extras.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i have been officially away from the consol universe since earlier this year









i was a ps2 and xbox fanatic. i liked my xbox best, but red faction for the ps2 was the sh*t
i would say im an xbox fan, but having played neither 360 or ps3, i cannot tell u


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Ja said:


> Do we need another one of these freaking threads? Do a search and read thru one of the 1000 of these already posted threads if you wanna know what everyone thinks


Well I haven't been on this site a 1000 times yet and by the way what does everyone say?
[/quote]

the wonderfull thing about internet forums is if you've been on one then you should be aware that all of them have a search feature. and when posting a "hot" topic like this it is a good idea to use that feature to see if its been discussed multiple times over and over before reposting yet another like thread.

I'd think after 600+ posts you should be familar with the search feature.


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

Citizen said:


> I own both and they both have strong points. The 360 has Halo 3 which gives it a 1up in the "better games" category. The 360's current online functionality is alot better than the PS3, but when Sony Home is implemented this will no longer be the case. As for which is a better overall system id HAVE to say PS3. For the price you get a larger hardrive, a web browser, rechargeable controllers, included wireless networking (which is better than even the aftermarket one for the 360), and the single deciding factor the Bluray player. If I had to give one up my 360 would go before my PS3 in a heartbeat.


i agree with citizen. I too HAD both, I only have the PS3 now.

As for graphics and games the Xbox smashes PS3. But what do you expect, XBOX has a year or two ahead of the PS3. Give PS3 another year and developers will know how to get the most out of the PS3 system.

The reason I dont like the XBox is those damn red lights and hardware failure. I had to return my console twice within a 6 month period. They even gave me a brand new console the first time it happened. After the second, I got it back and sold it.


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

Ja said:


> I own both and they both have strong points. The 360 has Halo 3 which gives it a 1up in the "better games" category. The 360's current online functionality is alot better than the PS3, but when Sony Home is implemented this will no longer be the case. As for which is a better overall system id HAVE to say PS3. For the price you get a larger hardrive, a web browser, rechargeable controllers, included wireless networking (which is better than even the aftermarket one for the 360), and the single deciding factor the Bluray player. If I had to give one up my 360 would go before my PS3 in a heartbeat.


*If I want a blue ray player I'll go and buy one as opposed to buying a system *over another for that extra option. Game consoles have a life span of about 3-4 years until their next generation comes out I want my blue ray capabilities to go further than that and besides you buy a system for the gaming quality, *a brand that is committed to game play not extras.*
[/quote]

You do know that PS3's are made by Sony right and that Sony is the one that developed the BluRay? The PS3 gives you just as much options as a BluRay player but at a fraction of the cost. When the PS3 launched, BluRay players were going for over a Grand when you couldve bought a PS3 for cheaper and have a player just as good.

Also for comparison purposes between XBox360 and PS3 is that the Blu-Ray market is flying right now. What does that mean? More movies and games are being put out on BluRay disks and HDDVD will soon be nonexistant which is what the XBox 360 runs. Sony is trying to kill the HDDVD market with their Bluray and if it happens, XBox movies and games will suffer as developers will convert to a more widely accepted BluRay format.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

I think you should have had an option on the poll for who will have better games in a year. I can't wait for all great sony exclusives to come out.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

They aren't even comparable at this point. PS3 may have an argument next holiday season, but right now they don't have a stone to throw at the 360. I'm honestly hoping Sony will give me a compelling reason to buy a PS3, but it just hasn't happened yet.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

8o8P said:


> I own both and they both have strong points. The 360 has Halo 3 which gives it a 1up in the "better games" category. The 360's current online functionality is alot better than the PS3, but when Sony Home is implemented this will no longer be the case. As for which is a better overall system id HAVE to say PS3. For the price you get a larger hardrive, a web browser, rechargeable controllers, included wireless networking (which is better than even the aftermarket one for the 360), and the single deciding factor the Bluray player. If I had to give one up my 360 would go before my PS3 in a heartbeat.


*If I want a blue ray player I'll go and buy one as opposed to buying a system *over another for that extra option. Game consoles have a life span of about 3-4 years until their next generation comes out I want my blue ray capabilities to go further than that and besides you buy a system for the gaming quality, *a brand that is committed to game play not extras.*
[/quote]

You do know that PS3's are made by Sony right and that Sony is the one that developed the BluRay? The PS3 gives you just as much options as a BluRay player but at a fraction of the cost. When the PS3 launched, BluRay players were going for over a Grand when you couldve bought a PS3 for cheaper and have a player just as good.

Also for comparison purposes between XBox360 and PS3 is that the Blu-Ray market is flying right now. What does that mean? More movies and games are being put out on BluRay disks and HDDVD will soon be nonexistant which is what the XBox 360 runs. Sony is trying to kill the HDDVD market with their Bluray and if it happens, XBox movies and games will suffer as developers will convert to a more widely accepted BluRay format.
[/quote]

One thing to note the ps3 is one of the best blu ray players on the market too. Online updates FTW!

But both are good systems, each has their pros and cons. I play the 360 at my friends house maybe once every two weeks or so. Halo 3 just doesn't impress me, only reason I play is cause theres usually about 4 of us chilling drinking and just shooting people. I enjoy the ps3 a lot more for the gaming and other options such as blu ray. Right now I'm hooked on call of duty 4 and I still play Warhawk. I'll be playing more warhawk when the expansion is released.


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

mori0174 said:


> They aren't even comparable at this point. PS3 may have an argument next holiday season, but right now they don't have a stone to throw at the 360. I'm honestly hoping Sony will give me a compelling reason to buy a PS3, but it just hasn't happened yet.


Its funny that you talk about the PS3 without owning one. You may have played your friends or whatever, but unless you own one and go through the options you will see that the 360 doesnt come close as a system. The $599 price tag was steep, but at $399 its well worth it, the BluRay player itself is a deal IMO.

I will say that the 360 has better games right now, but like I said earlier its expected since its been around a lot longer.

I dont get what the big deal with Halo3 was either. I had it and it seemed like Halo2 just they added a few things here and there. That hammer thing is f*cking awesome. I love smashing fuckers with that thing.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

For those mentioning Xbox's reliability issues... I finally broke down and sent mine in(it was scratching discs)... 2 weeks later my BRAND NEW console came in- yep, they sent me a new system that plays like a charm.... 360!!!!


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> For those mentioning Xbox's reliability issues... I finally broke down and sent mine in(it was scratching discs)... 2 weeks later my BRAND NEW console came in- yep, they sent me a new system that plays like a charm.... 360!!!!


Same here, brand new system came after about 11 days!

I dont see the sony exclusives being a major factor either..
It was the popular multiformat games that made the PS2 such a success, Madden, tiger woods, GTA, Fifa etc etc
I cant see too many casual gamers getting excited about Metal gear solid, or devil may cry, the fans of those series will be sony fans, and therefor will probably own the PS3 already
I can see them selling alot of games within the Sony fanboy community but i doubt they will ship too many consoles!
And as for the bluray...i can honestly say iv never heard the words "i want a bluray player" come out of another human beings mouth!
Again, its a greatest thing ever amongst sony fans, but the rest of the world doesnt care!
If you dont believe me, look at the sales figures
Your system is being outsold by the Wii, The PS2, the 360, the PSP the DS and you have only just managed to outsell the gameboy advance!


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

screw it...get a wii


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Devon Amazon said:


> For those mentioning Xbox's reliability issues... I finally broke down and sent mine in(it was scratching discs)... 2 weeks later my BRAND NEW console came in- yep, they sent me a new system that plays like a charm.... 360!!!!


Same here, brand new system came after about 11 days!

I dont see the sony exclusives being a major factor either..
It was the popular multiformat games that made the PS2 such a success, Madden, tiger woods, GTA, Fifa etc etc
I cant see too many casual gamers getting excited about Metal gear solid, or devil may cry, the fans of those series will be sony fans, and therefor will probably own the PS3 already
I can see them selling alot of games within the Sony fanboy community but i doubt they will ship too many consoles!
And as for the bluray...i can honestly say iv never heard the words "i want a bluray player" come out of another human beings mouth!
Again, its a greatest thing ever amongst sony fans, but the rest of the world doesnt care!
If you dont believe me, look at the sales figures
Your system is being outsold by the Wii, The PS2, the 360, the PSP the DS and you have only just managed to outsell the gameboy advance!
[/quote]

I've heard plenty of people here at my work who have a HDtv player talk about blu-ray. I'll probably be picking up an hd-dvd player sometime before that free 5 HD-DVD ends just for the hell of it. (Well bourne and tranformers).

But please the last sentence is terrible, you're comparing the PS3 to a wii, to a ps2, and to portable gaming systems? You can compare sales figures between ps3 and 360, but one thing to note the release date of both systems. Even I'm not that biased not to see that.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Im just talking about sales, nothing else
When it comes to monthly worldwide sales the PS3 is bottom of the bunch...
Your average guy on the street isnt interested in Bluray, and it was the average guy on the street who made the PS2 such a massive hit


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

KINGofKINGS said:


> For those mentioning Xbox's reliability issues... I finally broke down and sent mine in(it was scratching discs)... 2 weeks later my BRAND NEW console came in- yep, they sent me a new system that plays like a charm.... 360!!!!


Yeah XBox's service is awesome. I got a brand new one too with in afew weeks. Hope you dont get the red rings of death like I did. Two brand new consoles I hadboth within a year. In fact the second time was within a month.


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

Devon Amazon said:


> For those mentioning Xbox's reliability issues... I finally broke down and sent mine in(it was scratching discs)... 2 weeks later my BRAND NEW console came in- yep, they sent me a new system that plays like a charm.... 360!!!!


Same here, brand new system came after about 11 days!

I dont see the sony exclusives being a major factor either..
It was the popular multiformat games that made the PS2 such a success, Madden, tiger woods, GTA, Fifa etc etc
I cant see too many casual gamers getting excited about Metal gear solid, or devil may cry, the fans of those series will be sony fans, and therefor will probably own the PS3 already
I can see them selling alot of games within the Sony fanboy community but i doubt they will ship too many consoles!
And as for the bluray...i can honestly say iv never heard the words "i want a bluray player" come out of another human beings mouth!
Again, its a greatest thing ever amongst sony fans, but the rest of the world doesnt care!
If you dont believe me, look at the sales figures
Your system is being outsold by the Wii, The PS2, the 360, the PSP the DS and you have only just managed to outsell the gameboy advance!
[/quote]

I disagree. You dont hear people talking about BluRay cause most people cant afford or doesnt want to spend the money for one. When it first came out it was over a grand and movies are $30 a pop. Yeah noone wants one of those cause they can just buy a $80 DVD player. If people sat down and seen the difference they would gladly want a BluRay, but whats stopping them? A hefty price tag. Same can be said for a PS3.

As for sales, were not talking about sales were talking about the systems. Since the DS outsales a PS3 thats a better console? NO, its what people can afford. $599 was rediculous for a console and its the price that prevented sales not the system. I waited till they dropped it to $399 to get mine. For $399, your getting one hell of a deal IMO.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Well lets see something here.... 
I remember when I was a kid and people bought a system for the games it had.

Yes PS3 may have a better engine under the hood. 
But the 360 has THE GAMES!!!!
Why would I want to buy a PS3 and have to another year for it to have some good games when I can get me a 360 with tons of kick ass games.

It just seems like a no brainer to me....

As far as blueray and HD DVD, it is still to soon to know which format will come on top.

The same thing happened with VHS vs. Betamax


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

sadboy said:


> Well lets see something here....
> I remember when I was a kid and people bought a system for the games it had.
> 
> Yes PS3 may have a better engine under the hood.
> ...


BluRay is on top with 96% of the market. The other 4% is HDDVD. When I say market thats players, movies and what companies are looking into for the future like Alpine and Clarion are looking only into Bluray for car audio.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

/\
Dont know about you...
But when I go to the store, I se Blueray and HDDVD for sale....
Still to SOON to know who will win....

Me I will wait for the winner....
No sense of wasting my money on a system/movies only to find out later that it is no longer made.....
Still to soon....

With VHS & BetaMax, it took years for a winner to come on top....
And BetaMax was ahead of VHS for the longest, heck my dad owns a betamax player....
but VHS won in the end.


----------



## piranha303 (May 7, 2006)

Boobah said:


> screw it...get a wii


LOL ya ok


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

Were still waiting for a bunch of the PS3 exclusives. Xbox still has more games. PS3 has linux and free online network. 360 has the better online community.

A few changes since the last thread. PS3's price has gone down. If you want to get more even in the options between the two you need an Xbox360 ELITE. And the prices are the same. If you dont want built in wireless, HDMI etc. Then you can get a better deal with the 360.

Also blueray is continuing to take off which is always nice to have with your ps3. *SadBoy* Its safe to say there will most likely never be a winner. Each format has Huge companies backing them. From what I can see more exlusivly for blueray. Just read the other day that Hitachi has developed a 100gb 4 layer blueray disk that will play on your standard blueray player. Now thats nuts. Too bad theres no need for 100gb yet.







There still filling the blueray on games with international languages and uncompressed sound files.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

8o8P said:


> They aren't even comparable at this point. PS3 may have an argument next holiday season, but right now they don't have a stone to throw at the 360. I'm honestly hoping Sony will give me a compelling reason to buy a PS3, but it just hasn't happened yet.


Its funny that you talk about the PS3 without owning one. You may have played your friends or whatever, but unless you own one and go through the options you will see that the 360 doesnt come close as a system. The $599 price tag was steep, but at $399 its well worth it, the BluRay player itself is a deal IMO.

I will say that the 360 has better games right now, but like I said earlier its expected since its been around a lot longer.

I dont get what the big deal with Halo3 was either. I had it and it seemed like Halo2 just they added a few things here and there. That hammer thing is f*cking awesome. I love smashing fuckers with that thing.
[/quote]

You didn't address anything I said, so why quote me? I said games, not a blu-ray player. If I want that, I will buy a blu-ray player. Its called a PLAYstation, not a WATCHstation, for a reason. I can talk about the PS3 not having any games that make the system worth owning all I want. I don't need to own a PS3 to have played the games. You should work on your arguments and reading comprehension.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

sadboy said:


> /\
> Dont know about you...
> But when I go to the store, I se Blueray and HDDVD for sale....
> Still to SOON to know who will win....
> ...


On Black Friday Blu Ray discs (only movies) outsold HD-DVDs 3 to 1. Before Blu Ray was outselling them 2 to 1.

And boozehound, have you read about Microsoft paying off Paramount to go HD-DVD, Michael Bay says its cause Microsoft wants both formats to lose so they can win the digital download upcoming battle.?


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> /\
> Dont know about you...
> But when I go to the store, I se Blueray and HDDVD for sale....
> Still to SOON to know who will win....
> ...


On Black Friday Blu Ray discs (only movies) outsold HD-DVDs 3 to 1. Before Blu Ray was outselling them 2 to 1.

And boozehound, have you read about Microsoft paying off Paramount to go HD-DVD, Michael Bay says its cause Microsoft wants both formats to lose so they can win the digital download upcoming battle.?
[/quote]

Your blu-ray numbers may be right, didn't check up on that, but the conspiracy theory about a payoff has no proof or indications of truth behind it. It could be true, but George Bush could have orchestrated 9/11 as well.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

mori0174 said:


> /\
> Dont know about you...
> But when I go to the store, I se Blueray and HDDVD for sale....
> Still to SOON to know who will win....
> ...


On Black Friday Blu Ray discs (only movies) outsold HD-DVDs 3 to 1. Before Blu Ray was outselling them 2 to 1.

And boozehound, have you read about Microsoft paying off Paramount to go HD-DVD, Michael Bay says its cause Microsoft wants both formats to lose so they can win the digital download upcoming battle.?
[/quote]

Your blu-ray numbers may be right, didn't check up on that, but the conspiracy theory about a payoff has no proof or indications of truth behind it. It could be true, but George Bush could have orchestrated 9/11 as well.
[/quote]

It was what Michael Bay said. I didn't say it was true, but crap its possible. Yeah its a theory and I know not to believe everything you read. But if you think about it, it kinda makes sense. Sony big competitor of MS. Toshiba is also competitor with Sony. So on the format war, MS doesn't really take a side (hence the add on hd-dvd player), allows Sony to put money into their Blu-Ray format. Then Sony fights Toshiba in format war. Sony starts to pull ahead, so what does "side-less" MS do, pays off a compnay so the loser can stay in the war. Hence making the war last longer and never really be decided. Then boom digital downloads are easier and then become "no formats" and its a nice option so people go with that.

Again its a theory but why would Microsoft give Paramount $150 million to only support HD-DVD?


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

mori0174 said:


> *They aren't even comparable at this point. PS3 may have an argument next holiday season, but right now they don't have a stone to throw at the 360. I'm honestly hoping Sony will give me a compelling reason to buy a PS3, but it just hasn't happened yet.*


*Its funny that you talk about the PS3 without owning one. You may have played your friends or whatever, but unless you own one and go through the options you will see that the 360 doesnt come close as a system. * The $599 price tag was steep, but at $399 its well worth it, the BluRay player itself is a deal IMO.

I will say that the 360 has better games right now, but like I said earlier its expected since its been around a lot longer.

I dont get what the big deal with Halo3 was either. I had it and it seemed like Halo2 just they added a few things here and there. That hammer thing is f*cking awesome. I love smashing fuckers with that thing.
[/quote]

You didn't address anything I said, so why quote me? I said games, not a blu-ray player. If I want that, I will buy a blu-ray player. Its called a PLAYstation, not a WATCHstation, for a reason. *I can talk about the PS3 not having any games that make the system worth owning all I want. I don't need to own a PS3 to have played the games. You should work on your arguments and reading comprehension.*
[/quote]

Here Ill bold it so you can read it. You are talking about how a PS3 doesnt compare to a 360, yet you dont own one as stated when you said Sony needs to give you a reason. So I answered by saying how can you compare the two when you dont even own the PS3 which is what your doing. Then I said that a $200 price drop is a good reason to get one.

Maybe you should read better. I didnt say you had to own the console to play the games. I even said that you may have played them at a friends house or whatever, but unless you own one and go through the options you dont know what this console has to offer. Isnt what this thread is about, comparing the Xbox360 console to the PS3? Am I repeating myself? f*ck.. maybe someone else needs some comprehension so I dont need to say sh*t twice.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

mori0174 said:


> They aren't even comparable at this point. PS3 may have an argument next holiday season, but right now they don't have a stone to throw at the 360. I'm honestly hoping Sony will give me a compelling reason to buy a PS3, but it just hasn't happened yet.


Its funny that you talk about the PS3 without owning one. You may have played your friends or whatever, but unless you own one and go through the options you will see that the 360 doesnt come close as a system. The $599 price tag was steep, but at $399 its well worth it, the BluRay player itself is a deal IMO.

I will say that the 360 has better games right now, but like I said earlier its expected since its been around a lot longer.

I dont get what the big deal with Halo3 was either. I had it and it seemed like Halo2 just they added a few things here and there. That hammer thing is f*cking awesome. I love smashing fuckers with that thing.
[/quote]

You didn't address anything I said, so why quote me? I said games, not a blu-ray player. If I want that, I will buy a blu-ray player. Its called a PLAYstation, not a WATCHstation, for a reason. I can talk about the PS3 not having any games that make the system worth owning all I want. I don't need to own a PS3 to have played the games. You should work on your arguments and reading comprehension.
[/quote]

umm, you do realize that blu-ray players by themself are more than a 400 dollar ps3 system. is that not a compelling enough reason? why on EARTH would you play MORE for a blu-ray player, as opposed to a ps3, when the ps3 gives you the harddrive, the gui, the whole console (it's a damn computer), the ability to play games, and play everything in high def. the single reason i can see that the ps3's sales are not skyrocketing is because it's HD, and people dont want to pay for something they can't use. to see the stuff in HD, you need an HDTV, a lot of people still dont have those yet. as the price falls, more people will jump on the super gaming systems, but as it stands, people have a hard time spending 1,000 dollars for a TV, let alone 400 dollars MORE for a gaming/entertainment system, especially when their regular DVD player works just fine. give it a few more years, i personally think the ps3 is going to transform the market and standalone DVD players are a thing of the past, every DVD player will be coupled with a gaming system and an all around entertainment system, much like cell-phones have merged with PDA's and laptops, basically handheld supercomputers. that's the way of the future. eventually i think the gaming system will be built into the TV, along with the modem and everything, your remote will be a keyboard, you'll be able to record any show at any time in high def, play games, go from commercials to the internet, all while sitting on your couch drinking a beer...that's just me though.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Sorry guys but PS3 does not stand a chance aganist 360. The games on PS3 are not good as the ones as 360.

As far as everyone saying that PS3 has blueray player and is a good reason to own one, I dont buy.....

As I have said before, it is STILL to soon to know who will win the dvd war. Besides once the winner is found the player will go down in price like 80% or more......

How do I know this, well one plasma & LCD TV first came out they were almost $10,000 for one. Now look at the cost of a plasma UNDER $1000.

I know to well to weight for anything to become the norm before I buy.

So I dont think a blueray player is reason enough to buy a PS3.

Besides GAMES are what make a system, the system does not make the games.
And the 360 has the games RIGHT now.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

sadboy said:


> Sorry guys but PS3 does not stand a chance aganist 360. The games on PS3 are not good as the ones as 360.
> 
> As far as everyone saying that PS3 has blueray player and is a good reason to own one, I dont buy.....
> 
> ...


things change...

as for your analogy of plasma screens, that's flawed, there are literally close to a hundred companies making flat-screen TV's, there are three MAJOR gaming consoles. plasma screen TV's initially were a breakthrough technology, but everyone from dell to compaq to mitsubishi jumped in on the fad. literally, factories the size of several football fields have been erected to pump out the production, and the production is insane right now. the ps3 is a niche market, first of all, plasma production got a boost from legislation which requires all TV's to be non-leaded glass based digital reciever capable sets by 2009. secondly television stations are broadcasting in HD more and more, i can get my local news in HD, every major sporting event normally, national geographic...etc...

blu-ray players will always be priced higher than a ps3, which will also drive ps3 sales, because the technology is owned by sony, and they sure as sh*t are not going to license it out to ANYONE. personally, i think a ps3 is a lot more about being an entertainment console, than a gaming console, but regardless, if you think sony is going to launch a system that they literally lose money on (the hardware) without backing it up with popular games, you're crazy, especially when competing with the xbox. and the assertion that sony owners are all fanboy's is rediculous. i know plenty of happy ps2 owners who will not buy a ps3 until they come out with the flagship games like GTA...etc...my personal opinion is that the ps3 is going to surpass the xbox360 within the decade, the ps2 came out and was the best selling console for 10 years, i think once the ps3 establishes itself as a major option for blu-ray AND amazing quality games, it will outsell the competition AFTER 10 years are up.

and based on what's going on right now in the way of sales, blu-ray is kicking the sh*t out of HDdvd's. both are comparable in price as well, 25 bucks.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I dont argee with you for one second r1der. 
Everything comes done in price sooner or later.....
When ever the nextGen thing comes out onto the market, it is always priced high. 
Then as time passes it goes down. 
If it does not it will not have a market.

Why do you think the Laserdisc is not around any more......

Those players will come down in price and so will the movies. It will take some time but it will happen. And when that happens the NextGen player may 
Maxell's Holographic Versatile Disc (HVD).


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

r1dermon said:


> They aren't even comparable at this point. PS3 may have an argument next holiday season, but right now they don't have a stone to throw at the 360. I'm honestly hoping Sony will give me a compelling reason to buy a PS3, but it just hasn't happened yet.


Its funny that you talk about the PS3 without owning one. You may have played your friends or whatever, but unless you own one and go through the options you will see that the 360 doesnt come close as a system. The $599 price tag was steep, but at $399 its well worth it, the BluRay player itself is a deal IMO.

I will say that the 360 has better games right now, but like I said earlier its expected since its been around a lot longer.

I dont get what the big deal with Halo3 was either. I had it and it seemed like Halo2 just they added a few things here and there. That hammer thing is f*cking awesome. I love smashing fuckers with that thing.
[/quote]

You didn't address anything I said, so why quote me? I said games, not a blu-ray player. If I want that, I will buy a blu-ray player. Its called a PLAYstation, not a WATCHstation, for a reason. I can talk about the PS3 not having any games that make the system worth owning all I want. I don't need to own a PS3 to have played the games. You should work on your arguments and reading comprehension.
[/quote]

umm, you do realize that blu-ray players by themself are more than a 400 dollar ps3 system. is that not a compelling enough reason? why on EARTH would you play MORE for a blu-ray player, as opposed to a ps3, when the ps3 gives you the harddrive, the gui, the whole console (it's a damn computer), the ability to play games, and play everything in high def. the single reason i can see that the ps3's sales are not skyrocketing is because it's HD, and people dont want to pay for something they can't use. to see the stuff in HD, you need an HDTV, a lot of people still dont have those yet. as the price falls, more people will jump on the super gaming systems, but as it stands, people have a hard time spending 1,000 dollars for a TV, let alone 400 dollars MORE for a gaming/entertainment system, especially when their regular DVD player works just fine. give it a few more years, i personally think the ps3 is going to transform the market and standalone DVD players are a thing of the past, every DVD player will be coupled with a gaming system and an all around entertainment system, much like cell-phones have merged with PDA's and laptops, basically handheld supercomputers. that's the way of the future. eventually i think the gaming system will be built into the TV, along with the modem and everything, your remote will be a keyboard, you'll be able to record any show at any time in high def, play games, go from commercials to the internet, all while sitting on your couch drinking a beer...that's just me though.
[/quote]

Exactly, thank you...


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

r1dermon said:


> Sorry guys but PS3 does not stand a chance aganist 360. The games on PS3 are not good as the ones as 360.
> 
> As far as everyone saying that PS3 has blueray player and is a good reason to own one, I dont buy.....
> 
> ...


things change...

as for your analogy of plasma screens, that's flawed, there are literally close to a hundred companies making flat-screen TV's, there are three MAJOR gaming consoles. plasma screen TV's initially were a breakthrough technology, but everyone from dell to compaq to mitsubishi jumped in on the fad. literally, factories the size of several football fields have been erected to pump out the production, and the production is insane right now. the ps3 is a niche market, first of all, plasma production got a boost from legislation which requires all TV's to be non-leaded glass based digital reciever capable sets by 2009. secondly television stations are broadcasting in HD more and more, i can get my local news in HD, every major sporting event normally, national geographic...etc...

blu-ray players will always be priced higher than a ps3, which will also drive ps3 sales, because the technology is owned by sony, and they sure as sh*t are not going to license it out to ANYONE. personally, i think a ps3 is a lot more about being an entertainment console, than a gaming console, but regardless, if you think sony is going to launch a system that they literally lose money on (the hardware) without backing it up with popular games, you're crazy, especially when competing with the xbox. and the assertion that sony owners are all fanboy's is rediculous. i know plenty of happy ps2 owners who will not buy a ps3 until they come out with the flagship games like GTA...etc...my personal opinion is that the ps3 is going to surpass the xbox360 within the decade, the ps2 came out and was the best selling console for 10 years, i think once the ps3 establishes itself as a major option for blu-ray AND amazing quality games, it will outsell the competition AFTER 10 years are up.

and based on what's going on right now in the way of sales, blu-ray is kicking the sh*t out of HDdvd's. both are comparable in price as well, 25 bucks.
[/quote]
Again I agree.

360 should have better games at this pt in time as they have a year or two head start. Game developrers are more familiar with what they can do with the XBox 360. Right now, they are just starting to see what is capable with the PS3 hardware.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

/\
this sounds like what Xbox owners use to say about the PS2.

PS2 had better games then Xbox any day of the week and still does (Expect Halo).....

Now PS3 owners are saying, "Just wait a year or two then you will see how kick ass my game system is"....

Sorry people but I live in the now and the now is the 360 by FAR


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

I officially exit this thread due to the nonsensical comments from 8o8. Human beings have a limited ability to regenerate brain cells, and I cannot afford to lose any more. I get paid to work with people like this and do not do it during my free time for fun. For those who see reality, have fun slamming your head into a brick wall over and over again.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

you may live in the 360.....but damn near everyone who has posted in here has said that they have had to send back thier XBox AT LEAST once. Why in the hell would I want that. I get so pissed when high dollar electronics don't work right. I figure I pay that much, the damn thing should work at least a couple of years.

Let me start by saying I do not own, nor have I played any games for either the xbox, ps3, or the wii. However, I just bought a huge flat panel tv, and with the way the picture on the tv is without hi def sucks. I am going to get a blueray player anyways in the next couple of months, and just simply thought that blue ray must be better than HDDVD(still don't know), therefore I would buy the best, a blueray. So, for the price, just figured I would buy a ps3, and get the best of both worlds, movies AND games. BTW, I haven't played video games since GTA came out, and have always been a sony guy. Hated the way an xbox controler felt in my hand.....not to mention, I am scared to death of change, I think?. Anyways....convince me why to buy an XBox and not a ps3. Money is not the problem, I don't mind paying extra, plus I love sony controllers, and sony overall. As I stand now, not being a gamer and all, just a consumer, I trust that sony will provide anything that I would need , and plenty of games to come in the future.


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

mori0174 said:


> They aren't even comparable at this point. PS3 may have an argument next holiday season, but right now they don't have a stone to throw at the 360. I'm honestly hoping Sony will give me a compelling reason to buy a PS3, but it just hasn't happened yet.


Its funny that you talk about the PS3 without owning one. You may have played your friends or whatever, but unless you own one and go through the options you will see that the 360 doesnt come close as a system. The $599 price tag was steep, but at $399 its well worth it, the BluRay player itself is a deal IMO.

I will say that the 360 has better games right now, but like I said earlier its expected since its been around a lot longer.

I dont get what the big deal with Halo3 was either. I had it and it seemed like Halo2 just they added a few things here and there. That hammer thing is f*cking awesome. I love smashing fuckers with that thing.
[/quote]

You didn't address anything I said, so why quote me? I said games, not a blu-ray player. If I want that, I will buy a blu-ray player. Its called a PLAYstation, not a WATCHstation, for a reason. I can talk about the PS3 not having any games that make the system worth owning all I want. I don't need to own a PS3 to have played the games. You should work on your arguments and reading comprehension.
[/quote]

I have a hdmi dvd player. And never use it anymore since I have my ps3. I watch dvd's on it and blueray. And If I get Really lazy I dont even use my stereo I just throw in some music and use my ps3. The Same was with my PS2. I NEVER owned a dvd player when I used my ps2 regularly. There was no need.

Yes the ability for the system to be used as a basic computer (internet, word, msn etc.) DVD player, Blueray player. Might not be a reason to buy it. But If your going to buy a blueray player why the hell wouldnt you just go with the PS3 when it comes with all that. PLUS being a next gen console with f*cking amazing games coming out all the time. *(Theres more to a system then just exclusive's)* Especially since majority of games come out being non-exclusive . You'd be a retard not too. Especially since you can have online updates. There new blueray disks being developed that will require software updates if there ever used.


----------



## piranha303 (May 7, 2006)

sadboy said:


> Sorry guys but PS3 does not stand a chance aganist 360. The games on PS3 are not good as the ones as 360.
> 
> As far as everyone saying that PS3 has blueray player and is a good reason to own one, I dont buy.....
> 
> ...


yea for real, its all about the games, sure they both support movies but when it all comes down to it its the games.............i said dis b 4 i say it again HALO 3 MYY NIIIIIIGGGGGGYYYYSSSSSSSSSSSS....ooohhhh YYeeahhhh


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

As far as the three rings of death, WHO CARES.....

My Xbox is covered and it is not going to cost me anything to relpace it if it happens.....
That is what the warrenty is for...

I wont invest money in a new movie player until I know who is the winner, just seems dumb to me....


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

I have the 360, and my cousin (who lives at my house) has the ps3. Ive only used the ps3 to play guitar hero because he got it for ps3 before i got it for the 360.


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

sadboy said:


> I officially exit this thread due to the nonsensical comments from 8o8. Human beings have a limited ability to regenerate brain cells, and I cannot afford to lose any more. I get paid to work with people like this and do not do it during my free time for fun. For those who see reality, have fun slamming your head into a brick wall over and over again.


Yes please leave as you have no value input into this thread.


----------



## piranha303 (May 7, 2006)

sadboy said:


> As far as the three rings of death, WHO CARES.....
> 
> My Xbox is covered and it is not going to cost me anything to relpace it if it happens.....
> That is what the warrenty is for...
> ...


speak for urself, i sent my sh*t in the 23rd of nov and it still aint even on its way bak yet.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

sadboy said:


> As far as the three rings of death, WHO CARES.....
> 
> My Xbox is covered and it is not going to cost me anything to relpace it if it happens.....
> That is what the warrenty is for...
> ...


honestly, that's the only valuable argument left, because the market is truly still open (though blu-ray sales are far superior to HDdvd sales), but that's my exact same situation, im not buying a ps3 (my most likely purchase) until i see the exclusives come out, AND i see a permanence in the blu-ray technology...although, it's more permanent than divx ever was...you buy it, you own it. haha.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

piranha303 said:


> Sorry guys but PS3 does not stand a chance aganist 360. The games on PS3 are not good as the ones as 360.
> 
> As far as everyone saying that PS3 has blueray player and is a good reason to own one, I dont buy.....
> 
> ...


yea for real, its all about the games, sure they both support movies but when it all comes down to it its the games.............i said dis b 4 i say it again HALO 3 MYY NIIIIIIGGGGGGYYYYSSSSSSSSSSSS....ooohhhh YYeeahhhh
[/quote]

Halo 3 is the most overhyped shitty game ever. Wow look at me I'm jumping around shooting two future guns with no recoil while wearing a suit. Call me Master Chief please. I'm shooting aliens yay in this wonderful generic first person shooter. Then add in all the dumb 12 year old kids who say *** and say racial slurs the entire time, please sign me up.

I'll take warhawk, battlefield 2, and call of duty 4 anyday over halo 3. sh*t I know plenty of halo fans who sold their copies of halo 3 when they started playing cod4. I know COD4 is on both platforms and bf2 is only pc, but they beat the sh*t out of halo 3 and so does warhawk. Halo 3 is running at a wonderful 640p. Its a better looking halo 2, which still looked like crap. I'd take Gears of War of halo 3.


----------



## piranawick (Dec 1, 2004)

I 've owned both systems....I've owned the same game on both systems. The reason why my ps3 is sitting by my 52" plasma and the 360 is in a box in the closet is this. The controller, it's small details but i hate 360 controllers. The blu ray ability if you have never seen a blu ray movie, I suggest you do...you will be sold. The reliability, I had my 360 returned twice for jamming and freezing. I got my ps3 the day they came out no issues to date. And finally... I feel that the 360 has hit it's peak, ps3 is closing ground and as soon as the price becomes reasonably priced you will see ps2 owners upgrading....and believe me that is a huge market share. My Opinion.


----------



## piranha303 (May 7, 2006)

b_ack51 said:


> Sorry guys but PS3 does not stand a chance aganist 360. The games on PS3 are not good as the ones as 360.
> 
> As far as everyone saying that PS3 has blueray player and is a good reason to own one, I dont buy.....
> 
> ...


yea for real, its all about the games, sure they both support movies but when it all comes down to it its the games.............i said dis b 4 i say it again HALO 3 MYY NIIIIIIGGGGGGYYYYSSSSSSSSSSSS....ooohhhh YYeeahhhh
[/quote]

Halo 3 is the most overhyped shitty game ever. Wow look at me I'm jumping around shooting two future guns with no recoil while wearing a suit. Call me Master Chief please. I'm shooting aliens yay in this wonderful generic first person shooter. Then add in all the dumb 12 year old kids who say *** and say racial slurs the entire time, please sign me up.

I'll take warhawk, battlefield 2, and call of duty 4 anyday over halo 3. sh*t I know plenty of halo fans who sold their copies of halo 3 when they started playing cod4. I know COD4 is on both platforms and bf2 is only pc, but they beat the sh*t out of halo 3 and so does warhawk. Halo 3 is running at a wonderful 640p. Its a better looking halo 2, which still looked like crap. I'd take Gears of War of halo 3.
[/quote]
yaa okkkkk, tell that to the 100,000 gamers online everday, screw call of booty. it took them 4 games to do it right. ur jus prolly one of them kids who jus suck so u gotta dis it.........as for gears of queers, that game was fun only for awhile, its online matchmaking blows.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Halo 3 sucks?
Right buddy!!!!!

COD4 is a good game but like you said it is on both systems.
COD1-3 were a let down but they made it up with 4.

Halo 1-3 are bad ass, but that that is another topic all together.....

Like I said before, the 360 has the games over PS3. 
Will I buy a PS3?
Maybe when they have better games but NOT NOW....

I buy a system for the games and THAT IT's....
End of Story.

No I wont mind going to the post office if it breaks.
Yes I may get upset but at least I wont have to buy a new one. 
That is not reason enough for me not to own one.


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

Halo3 fuckin blows. Its Halo2, just with better graphics and different weapons. I was disappointed with it, especially after all the hype. What did they do to the gameplay to make it any different than Halo2? Pretty much nothing.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

might be a good place to ask BUT do they have guitar hero for PS3????

i just got PS3 but havent played it yet because the plasma tv is brand new also and they said wait 150 hours before you play any games so the plasma wont burn the screen etc and the only play games for 2 hours at a time...... ive used it so far for some movies to watch but not the actually games....... i have 2 wireless controlers ready to go and NHL 2K8. im dying to play it and after playing guitar hero last night i really want that game for my PS3 if they have it out

thanks


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

piranawick said:


> might be a good place to ask BUT do they have guitar hero for PS3????
> 
> i just got PS3 but havent played it yet because the plasma tv is brand new also and they said wait 150 hours before you play any games so the plasma wont burn the screen etc and the only play games for 2 hours at a time...... ive used it so far for some movies to watch but not the actually games....... i have 2 wireless controlers ready to go and NHL 2K8. im dying to play it and after playing guitar hero last night i really want that game for my PS3 if they have it out
> 
> thanks


Yes they do. GH3: Legends of Rock.. $100 for the bundle.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

8o8P said:


> Halo3 fuckin blows. Its Halo2, just with better graphics and different weapons. I was disappointed with it, especially after all the hype. What did they do to the gameplay to make it any different than Halo2? Pretty much nothing.


The hype?
So what....
All I know that there is a ton of people still playing Halo2 aftter years of it's release. And Halo3 has TONS of people playing online all the time.

Okay I get it, people can never get people to argee but they sure as hell can disargee.
You dont like Halo that's fine.
I LOVED it just the same as when I opened up Halo for the first time.

You dont like the 360, okay that's fine but I love my 360. 
I dont like PS3 and you do. Okay that's fine.

But right now, I can pick a lot of better games for my 360 then you can for your PS3.

Hey here is some food for thought?
Any of you read gamer magzs? Will I do, quite a few of them....
If you ever happen to pick one up, pay attation to the AD's. They will always show an AD about some random game stuff and the person is always holding (90%) a 360 controller or there is one visable in the shot.


----------



## Citizen (Sep 29, 2006)

Anyone who owns one system is still stuck in fanboy mode. This just happens to be mostly 360 people. For some reason the general population feels a need to take whatever they own and make sure its the greatest of all and everyone knows it. All i can tell you is that every single person that has replied and every person i know that has owned both, agrees the PS3 is a better system including myself. That does not mean there arent games on any given system that are spectacular, i.e. Wii sports (gay but true), Halo 3, etc. The point is that OVERALL the PS3 is more reliable, has A LOT more to offer(system wise), and cost basically the same now. These topics are what make forums great.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

i got the 80 gig PS3 for $499 canadian and they threw in the nhl 2K8 game free and also it comes with some gay game IN the box and then i bought the bluray remote and another controler and they threw in the USB charging adaptor for the spare controler free.

i cant wait til the TV is ready to play games on. im deffinatly buying myself GH3 for christmas


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Why would I want to own both systems?

I am sick and tried of trying to own everysingle game system because one system has one game and the other has a different one.

I have owned more then one system at a time since I was a kid. 
I owned the Xbox/PS2/DreamCast just for the games.

Now with the price jump accross the broad, why would I want to waste my money on more then one system? I would much rather spend my money on something else.

I was a huge fan of PS2 over Xbox. The only reason why I liked the Xbox was because of halo. But all my money put into the PS2.

Now when the new systems were coming out and I heard about the price jump. I waited for both system to be released. I even rented both systems before I picked one.

Why?
I wanted the system with the BETTER games PERIOD. 360 won me over the PS3 as far as the games. That was all that I cared about the dam games. Yes when I played the PS3 the system looked kick ass. But it's online feature sucked balls compared to 360.

I wont deny that I am upset to know that my 360 will maybe crash and I will have to send it in. But I dont care, it is covered.

My system that I own now has the games I want. Just about any good game that is coming out on the PS3 will be released on the 360 so I am not worried about not being able to play a good game.



Citizen said:


> Anyone who owns one system is still stuck in fanboy mode. This just happens to be mostly 360 people. For some reason the general population feels a need to take whatever they own and make sure its the greatest of all and everyone knows it. All i can tell you is that every single person that has replied and every person i know that has owned both, agrees the PS3 is a better system including myself. That does not mean there arent games on any given system that are spectacular, i.e. Wii sports (gay but true), Halo 3, etc. *The point is that OVERALL the PS3 is more reliable, has A LOT more to offer(system wise),* and cost basically the same now. These topics are what make forums great.


that all is offers but when it comes down to the games which what the system was meant for, it offers next to nothing compared to the 360.


----------



## piranawick (Dec 1, 2004)

sadboy said:


> Why would I want to own both systems?
> 
> I am sick and tried of trying to own everysingle game system because one system has one game and the other has a different one.
> 
> ...


I have to disagree with this comment. When you were deciding on super nintendo or sega for example it was about the games. But these next gen systems are about so much more blu ray online etc.....and once again I say that the ps3 is head and shoulders above the 360.My opinion again


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

360 online feature is far more BETTER then the PS3. And I have made my points about the blueray feature. IMO is is still to soon know which format will win the war.


----------



## piranawick (Dec 1, 2004)

sadboy said:


> 360 online feature is far more BETTER then the PS3. And I have made my points about the blueray feature. IMO is is still to soon know which format will win the war.


Which system do you own Sadboy?


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

piranawick said:


> 360 online feature is far more BETTER then the PS3. And I have made my points about the blueray feature. IMO is is still to soon know which format will win the war.


Which system do you own Sadboy?
[/quote]

The 360 but I rented them both for awhile before I bought one.


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Online may be better nut you are paying for it. Ps3 players are not, correct? I have been a sony fan since PS came out origonally, i am getting a ps3 eventually.


----------



## Citizen (Sep 29, 2006)

Call me crazy but it seems strange everyone who owns both picks PS3, and only the xbox fanboys that dont have a PS3 can find the long list of faults with the beautifully crafted gift from the gods that is the PLAYSTATION 3


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

piranha303 said:


> might be a good place to ask BUT do they have guitar hero for PS3????
> 
> i just got PS3 but havent played it yet because the plasma tv is brand new also and they said wait 150 hours before you play any games so the plasma wont burn the screen etc and the only play games for 2 hours at a time...... ive used it so far for some movies to watch but not the actually games....... i have 2 wireless controlers ready to go and NHL 2K8. im dying to play it and after playing guitar hero last night i really want that game for my PS3 if they have it out
> 
> thanks


Yes, they have Guitar Hero 3 for PS3. I have a copy and its a good game. PGD, do a search for the Official Playstation 3 thread and add your username to that.

I haven't heard of people waiting to play games on a plasma. Sounds weird, but I only have LCDs and a DLP so who knows. I would just not pause the game. Plus what plasma tv model did you get, most have pixel shift to avoid the plasma burn in.


----------



## Citizen (Sep 29, 2006)

> Toyota Camry is the number 1 selling car in America but that doesn't mean sh*t. Its still a dumb car. Whoopie alot of dumb stoner kids and 12 year olds play the game it still sucks. And I have played halo 3 a few times at a friends house, usually come up with either 1st - 3rd place overall on the server. Which isn't bad I'd say for someone whose only owned Halo 1 on PC.
> 
> Call of Duty has always been a good game and Call of Duty 4 owns Halo 1, 2, and 3. Wasn't the best FPS of the year Call of Duty 4? I believe it was.
> 
> I'm just not impressed by a unrealistic generic FPS game that only runs at *640p.*


Uh!??!? 640p?!?!?! How do you get your television to do that!??!?!?


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

COD4 owns Halo 1-3 right....
COD 1-3 sucked BALLS....

But the upside is I can get COD4 in my 360.
Hey PS3 owners have any of you played BioShock on your PS3 yet? Is'nt it a bad ass game, opps my bad you dont have it on PS3 yet.

Dam is'nt Mass Effect just kick ass, I already got my copy, so how are the grapics for Mass Effect on PS3, oh that's right. It's not on your system.....

Seems to me I can make a nice list of some must have games that PS3 owners wished they could play.


----------



## Citizen (Sep 29, 2006)

Sorry i own both, stop trying to "win" no one cares.

P.S. I bought Mass Effect...it blows. Try Drakes Fortune on a friends PS3 sometime great game.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Citizen said:


> Sorry i own both, stop trying to "win" no one cares.
> 
> P.S. I bought Mass Effect...it blows. Try Drakes Fortune on a friends PS3 sometime great game.


I guess you must care since you point everything towards the PS3.

Besides your taste in games just blows.....


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

They're just trying to prove their point. To me, with the xbox 360, your getting more out of your money. \ \I'll never pay 500 for a ps3. When the price drops some more I'll get it. I will eventually have both...


----------



## Citizen (Sep 29, 2006)

sadboy said:


> Sorry i own both, stop trying to "win" no one cares.
> 
> P.S. I bought Mass Effect...it blows. Try Drakes Fortune on a friends PS3 sometime great game.


I guess you must care since you point everything towards the PS3.

Besides your taste in games just blows.....
[/quote]

Well based on almost every single critic/user review, no one else knows what is good either...god we suck. Maybe if i only owned an xbox and had penis envy i would be able to figure out what a good video game is.

I already said i own both, both are great, the PS3 is a better system overall. For some reason you can't accept my opinion and feel the need to be a soldier for your xbox like so many others. You can think its a better deal thats fine, but stop trying to degrade the PS3 as your only proof of this decision. At this point like 80% of titles come out on both, so the games hardly make a difference. Sure there are exclusives for each that will suck to miss if you own one. I mean Gran Turismo is going to make every Xbox/Forza fan feel like theyve been playing super offroad. In the end they are both great systems and arguments can be made for both. However; i don't think its just coincidence every single person that owns both says they value the PS3 more. Maybe just a coincidence. Either way im done with this thread. Much love.


----------



## piranawick (Dec 1, 2004)

Citizen said:


> Sorry i own both, stop trying to "win" no one cares.
> 
> P.S. I bought Mass Effect...it blows. Try Drakes Fortune on a friends PS3 sometime great game.


I guess you must care since you point everything towards the PS3.

Besides your taste in games just blows.....
[/quote]

Well based on almost every single critic/user review, no one else knows what is good either...god we suck. Maybe if i only owned an xbox and had penis envy i would be able to figure out what a good video game is.

I already said i own both, both are great, the PS3 is a better system overall. For some reason you can't accept my opinion and feel the need to be a soldier for your xbox like so many others. You can think its a better deal thats fine, but stop trying to degrade the PS3 as your only proof of this decision. At this point like 80% of titles come out on both, so the games hardly make a difference. Sure there are exclusives for each that will suck to miss if you own one. I mean Gran Turismo is going to make every Xbox/Forza fan feel like theyve been playing super offroad. In the end they are both great systems and arguments can be made for both. However;* i don't think its just coincidence every single person that owns both says they value the PS3 more.* Maybe just a coincidence. Either way im done with this thread. Much love.
[/quote]

As stated I own both to....and opinion is each their own....but as stated and by others who have both, if i was to choose just one it would be PS3 CHEERS


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

the reason why people who own both system say that the PS3 is better system then the 360 is because they dont want to look like a duche bag for spending $500 to $600 on a system that does compare in games to the other system that only cost $300 to $400. That is why everysingle PS3 owner claims it to be a better system because they dont want to admit that they just overpaid for a spineless lion.


----------



## piranawick (Dec 1, 2004)

sadboy said:


> the reason why people who own both system say that the PS3 is better system then the 360 is because they dont want to look like a duche bag for spending $500 to $600 on a system that does compare in games to the other system that only cost $300 to $400. That is why everysingle PS3 owner claims it to be a better system because they dont want to admit that they just overpaid for a spineless lion.


HAHAHA Oh sh*t you're on to the conspiracy.....sorry boy I deal in facts. and the fact is .....oh you get it never mind


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

sadboy said:


> the reason why people who own both system say that the PS3 is better system then the 360 is because they dont want to look like a duche bag for spending $500 to $600 on a system that does compare in games to the other system that only cost $300 to $400. That is why everysingle PS3 owner claims it to be a better system because they dont want to admit that they just overpaid for a spineless lion.


Spineless lion :laugh:

Iv just noticed they have added HD movies and downloadable original xbox games to the XBOX live lobby, good stuff


----------



## piranha303 (May 7, 2006)

8o8P said:


> Halo3 fuckin blows. Its Halo2, just with better graphics and different weapons. I was disappointed with it, especially after all the hype. What did they do to the gameplay to make it any different than Halo2? Pretty much nothing.


WHAT THE f*ck!!!!!!!!!! no sh*t dude and call of booty 4 is jus call of booty 1-3 jus now modern warfareand a bit better graphics. wat the hell are they suppose to be, its jus the next thing of course its still gonna be the same in a way...and they added a bunch of sh*t, like new vehicles, new weapons, new maps, forge mode, new armor,,,,,dammmnnnnnnn wat do u want


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

piranha303 said:


> Halo3 fuckin blows. Its Halo2, just with better graphics and different weapons. I was disappointed with it, especially after all the hype. What did they do to the gameplay to make it any different than Halo2? Pretty much nothing.


WHAT THE f*ck!!!!!!!!!! no sh*t dude and call of booty 4 is jus call of booty 1-3 jus now modern warfareand a bit better graphics. wat the hell are they suppose to be, its jus the next thing of course its still gonna be the same in a way...and they added a bunch of sh*t, like new vehicles, new weapons, new maps, forge mode, new armor,,,,,dammmnnnnnnn wat do u want
[/quote]

Whats the use of buying the sequel when its the same game as the previous one? Its pretty much been there done that. IDK about you, but when I buy a new game I dont want the old crap with new wrapping. As for Halo, the game play never changed just the maps. At least Socom, did some changes in gameplay when they went from Socom 2 to 3. Like the amount of weapons and gear you carry affects how fast you can move. Im just stating my opinion.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

sadboy said:


> the reason why people who own both system say that the PS3 is better system then the 360 is because they dont want to look like a duche bag for spending $500 to $600 on a system that does compare in games to the other system that only cost $300 to $400. That is why everysingle PS3 owner claims it to be a better system because they dont want to admit that they just overpaid for a spineless lion.


Spineless lion :laugh:

Iv just noticed they have added HD movies and downloadable original xbox games to the XBOX live lobby, good stuff
[/quote]

We have ps1. ps2, and psp games in the playstation store. Definately pretty sweet. One nice thing you can actually play the PSP games on your ps3. Save your file onto the psp of your gameplay and continue from that spot on your psp when you're on the go. Another sweet thing is the remote ps3 option. You'll be able to access your ps3 from anywhere in the world with an internet (wi-fi) connetion on your psp. Which is sweet when they also add in the DVR functionality, watch HD TV on your psp anywhere.

We don't have HD movies just the trailers. But doesn't the movie only work for 24 hours? Thats what I was reading about in the xbox thread on HT.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

the ps3 is the better console but the 360 is by the far the better value for money


----------



## 3rdking (Oct 15, 2007)

piranha303 said:


> You give Xbox 360 owners (and the literate) everywhere a bad name.


shut the f*ck up with your bitch ass before you get hooked try me ******


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

^ Internet thuggin?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

3rdking said:


> You give Xbox 360 owners (and the literate) everywhere a bad name.


shut the f*ck up with your bitch ass before you get hooked try me ******
[/quote]

damn watch out before he busts a cap into your pc


----------



## piranha303 (May 7, 2006)

CorGrav420 said:


> Online may be better nut you are paying for it. Ps3 players are not, correct? I have been a sony fan since PS came out origonally, i am getting a ps3 eventually.


and thats exactly why it sucks because it is freeeeeeeeeeee......it will never be as good as XBL


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

To say that something sucks because you don't have to pay for it and thus it's worse than something for which you pay is an interesting argument, but not a very good one.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

ChilDawg said:


> To say that something sucks because you don't have to pay for it and thus it's worse than something for which you pay is an interesting argument, but not a very good one.


Which brings me to my next point that most halo 3 lovers are 12 year old kids or at least have the brain capacity of a 12 year old. Possibly mentally handicapped too.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Define "lovers". I enjoy the game, but I wouldn't say that it's the best of all time. I enjoy it because of being able to casually play with friends in the minigames, though, not because of the mission.


----------



## piranha303 (May 7, 2006)

ChilDawg said:


> Define "lovers". I enjoy the game, but I wouldn't say that it's the best of all time. I enjoy it because of being able to casually play with friends in the minigames, though, not because of the mission.


yeaaa dudeeeeee


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

in the very first post in this thread i said you cant compare the 2 consoles graphically, unless you are playing exactly the same game

COD4 has great graphics but it looks exactly the same on both systems

Nothing on the PS3 looks as good as gears of war yet people think the PS3 has the better graphics?
Maybe it has but it hasnt been proven yet


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2007)

xbox360. no question about it


----------

